# THE "I HATE IT WHEN....... " RANT THREAD



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have to go to a 6th birthday party instead of going fishing


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I play an F natural when it clearly says F# in the key sig!


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

All the reservations show up at once on a sunday lunch!!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

...a trip is planned to fish a different area ~80mi S where reports of 50lb seabass and 30lb kings have been coming in daily for the last almost week, but the weather changes and blows 10-15kts all night and all day leaving the outside just wet cold uncomfortable cresting shit that we traveled 80miles to fish so we go out anyway and nobody catches a damn thing except a dozen donuts leaving my triumphant 1000th post a stupid rant w/o fanfare of fat fish but a muted trombone of failure.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

SurfanFish said:


> A middle age plus and overweight tranny with awful dress sense squashes in next to you on the train. You can't get out and half the carriage are staring as if you make a lovely couple......
> 
> 
> > ....and you can't make that stuff up....


Faaaarrrrkkk


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

You spend the last of your children's inheritance installing solar panels & Farrey O'Barrel then cuts the feed in tarriff.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The sun sets on another weekend and you think of all the things you could have done instead of going out and catching donuts.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

You get a day without the kids, load a yak on the roof, drive to Macquarie harbour and it's 6C at lunch time and blowing 25knots with periods of rain.


----------



## CraigMac (Nov 2, 2010)

you dont tie down the kids sit on top in the back of the XR6 ute, when the turbo whistles around 120km the littke yellow kayak becomes airborne, suprisingly NO DAMAGE apart from minimal scuffs but no holes


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

when it is mothers day and the conditions are perfect for fishing


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

When you are packed for an overnite camp at kitchent dam and ready to go then have a wet fart before you leave the drive way. 
Was a very unpleasant weekend away... :shock:


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

...you realise you just missed another bream comp because you had to work on a sunday!!


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

When you pack the car, kayak on the roof, rods rigged and all set for a spot you haven't hit in ages and then you get there...and the bastards have installed a gate where the best access to the water was. So you drive to another spot, get there and remember it's low tide this area will have bugger all water left over it anyway...
Joel


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

When you get to the fishing grounds 3km offshore and realise that the yoghurt you had for breakfast tasted a bit funny for a reason.

When you hook a really good jew off the rocks on the luderick rod and 8lb line.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

...someone out-suffers your day of dismay.


Junglefisher said:


> You get a day without the kids, load a yak on the roof, drive to Macquarie harbour and it's 6C at lunch time and blowing 25knots with periods of rain.


Touche!

0430. Out the back after collectively taking 8 or so waves to the face for 3. Last "happy to be here" shot of the day.









Me outside and exposed. Thoughts of thick quilts and good books danced in my head.


----------



## shabby (Mar 24, 2011)

Its the last weekend your going to get off work for a loooooong time (4 months approx) and you can't even put the yak in the water.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

It rains from September through to April, the palmy army is killing it, the week before the weather fines up you discover an umbilical hernia, 3 weeks later you have the operation, doc says you should be good to go in a few weeks, wound gets infected (not sure what comes next, infection was todays gift)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You go for a fish with Tom, and an easy launch is nine concrete stairs to the water.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I get to the ramp thinking that i have every thing for the days fishing & i find that i,v left my spotters sunnies on the office desk at home :twisted: & i have to put up with my old scratched work ones all day :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: . 
cheers killer.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I spend couple of hours the night before preparing gear and planning next day fishing event down to every last detail. Woke up at 4am on the road by 445am. Get to the ramp by 545am fully loaded kayak ready for fishing only to find that I left Mirage drive for my Outback in the car. Get to the car and discover that the Mirage drive is in front of the door back home. Nothing like paddling the Outback under Harbour bridge towards Balmoral and back. The whole family, friends, and all of humanity was involved in that morning sunrise rant.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

2nd rant: Showing up to a social gathering of kayakers at 5am on Saturday morning only to discover that the social meet was on Sunday.

3rd rant: Showing up to the social next day only to discover that I forgot the paddle to my Quest. I love my life.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I make a cuppa and a snack and try to settle on the couch to watch telly & in the process spill the hot tea (particularly when its on my lap!) grrrrrrrr


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

...Winter will not give up the ghost! Snow down below 2000m above LA, in MAY!
Enough already.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Junglefisher said:


> You get a day without the kids, load a yak on the roof, drive to Macquarie harbour and it's 6C at lunch time and blowing 25knots with periods of rain.


when someone stuffs up a perfectly good rant with an absolutely stunning photo... Nah, stuff it, how could you hate that... Hey Junglefisher, you need to run a photo thread with shots like that.... I might hate it if you don't

cheers

John


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

john316 said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > You get a day without the kids, load a yak on the roof, drive to Macquarie harbour and it's 6C at lunch time and blowing 25knots with periods of rain.
> ...


And yes.....a stunning photo  

Cheers andybear


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

When somebody posts a report in a fishing forum of a perfectly legal catch of fish that they have quite obviously taken for the table and somebody else passes a comment about them having taken too many fish or practising catch and release etc.

Kev


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

BIGKEV said:


> When somebody posts a report in a fishing forum of a perfectly legal catch of fish that they have quite obviously taken for the table and somebody else passes a comment about them having taken too many fish or practising catch and release etc.
> 
> Kev


THIS

Not so much the comment about catch and release etc but when mongrels with skill actually catch fish that are table worthy


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I hate it when my darling wife booby traps the hallway between the bathroom and the bedroom with the washing basket&#8230;

&#8230;wake up in the middle of the night needing to pee, keep eyes semi-closed to pretend you are still asleep so that it's easier to go back to sleep when you get back to bed, shuffle out of bed, out the door and with the laser guidance of night-time water needs head forth to the bathroom. Only to go ass over tit, ricocheting off the wall with your head and landing in a crumpled heap on the floor with the washing basket squashed beneath you&#8230;

Squawk from the bedroom "What are you doing?!?!? I'm trying to sleep!!!"

mutter mutter mutter "so was i&#8230;"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

When you buy a reel with bigger line capacity, spool it with the 600m of 50lb to find it only fits 500m, travel all the way out to the shelf (browns mountain), drop a 450g jig 490m to the bottom, jig up and down the bottom 100m for 30mins, starting jigging all the way back to the top but stop every 100m to remove another piece of clothing, get the jig back to the boat and then sit there to knackered to fish anymore. If that's not enough you can add jigging at the colours and the peak on the way out and the 12 on the way back , nearly 10 hours for one leather jacket. 

ps. this was only yesterday so the wound is still fresh.


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

You realise that taking 2 weeks annual leave isnt ever enough and you are back to work next monday !!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

you're getting married and some random decides to go for a stroll on the beach


----------



## Greeno (Dec 26, 2009)

Getting her to come back to my place and finding out she only wants to be friends 

8:30am lectures after a massive night out after getting back @ 4am


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

grinner said:


> you're getting married and some random decides to go for a stroll on the beach


...and realising it is your ex... :lol: :lol:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Your trolling in a drain along side mangroves in a run out tide & the lure gets snagged & you have to turn around & paddle & retrive, paddle & retrive, untill you get back past the snagged lure, then the back of the yak swings around towards the mangroves & the second rod & landing nett, that are sticking up out of the rod holders on the back of the esky get hooked up in the mangroves as well :twisted: FU>>>>>>>>>K I REALY HATE THAT!!!!!!!!

Cheers killer


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mingle, even worse , i hate it when all the cars at a get together have these stickers,
a very bad sign , usually followed by parents tales of little johnny winning the school 25 m dog paddle etc etc.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought that sticker was part of a weight watchers campaign.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

My wife and i have started playing punch buggy with them. But only when they are on small cars. There's too many of them on suv/wagons/stationwagon/moon buses. One punch per sticker.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay beauty, at least 2 other people in oz find them irritating?

luv the punch idea nez.


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

I hate it when you go to a lot of time and trouble replying to a question on a forum site and the originator of the thread completely ignors your post, but responds wholeheartedly to people with a different view. It's bad manners in the extreme. :?

Mick


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

windknot said:
 

> I hate it when you go to a lot of time and trouble replying to a question on a forum site and the originator of the thread completely ignors your post, but responds wholeheartedly to people with a different view. It's bad manners in the extreme. :?
> 
> Mick


I'm doing you the courtesy of replying with some sage advice. As I've grown older and more experienced in forum banter I've realized that sometimes I'm the only one that finds what I said witty in the least. I try and be direct in my answers and my questions, and if they go unnoticed, F 'em. All you can do is try.

Here in the states on fishing forums, there is always the ID please? threads. I have a good memory and images stick in my mind, so if I've ever seen a fish in person I will remember it forever --hopefully. So I chime in on the fish identity, knowing I am right, but the thread goes on and on with all sorts of answers (guesses) from left field as if no one read my answer. F 'em.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

> people put shitty 20" wheels on their cars and think they look great


Got one of those douch bags next door, on a 90's falcon station wagon.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i hate when people sit on 53km/hr in the RIGHT lane in a 60 zone. and they wonder why people speed to get around these bastards


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

You fart & follow through :shock: .


----------



## windknot (Nov 15, 2009)

> Re: THE "I HATE IT WHEN....... " RANT THREAD
> by Zed » Wed May 18, 2011 4:32 pm
> 
> windknot wrote:
> ...


Thanks Zed. That is sage advice. I don't really hate it, but it does annoy me. Needless to say, I don't bother replying to any further requests from these same 'offenders'. They can go and get F'ed. ;-)

Mick


----------



## lowtide (May 21, 2009)

I tie 4 leader/mainline connections. Three I bust a gut to break when attached to the great rock below, the other fails on a fish with a fraction of the pulling power.


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

You marry a great lady (skinny, young, attractive, open minded, not controlling) and she promises not to turn out like her fat, bitchy, negative, depressed mother...20yrs later you know that you will get stuck with a fat, bitchy wife just like her mother. And thus the rant.."I hate it when the grass is greener on the other side."


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

feelfree09 said:


> i hate when people sit on 53km/hr in the RIGHT lane in a 60 zone. and they wonder why people speed to get around these bastards


 or they travel at 80k in a 100k zone with a whole stream of cars behind and dont bother to stop to let anyone pass
ignorant B's and arrogant B,s too ---- they think the world belongs to them

I have never noticed a kayaker doing this though


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

feelfree09 said:


> i hate when people sit on 53km/hr in the RIGHT lane in a 60 zone. and they wonder why people speed to get around these bastards


Worse still I hate it when you are going the speed limit or accelerating to the speed limit and you have a very skillfull, gifted and obviously important driver who is not happy with your efforts and *moves heaven and earth *to get around you. Once in front they proceed to sit on the speed limit just ahead or beside you. Must have been real important....... breath people....... breath.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

feelfree09 said:


> i hate when people sit on 53km/hr in the RIGHT lane in a 60 zone. and they wonder why people speed to get around these bastards


this is off the kayak fishing topic but I can heartily concur. Even worse are the people who think its funny to drive at 70 in a 100 zone when it isn't possible to overtake and then accelerate to 110-120 as soon as there is an overtaking lane or sufficient vision to pass safely to make it impossible to get around them... my usual patient nature gets a bit ratty then

cheers

John


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

john316 said:


> feelfree09 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate when people sit on 53km/hr in the RIGHT lane in a 60 zone. and they wonder why people speed to get around these bastards
> ...


and if ya sped around them and crashed the cops would say its 100% your fault. cant win. they need to teach people to drive properly. being aggresive(not speeding(for want of a better word) is safer than dawdling and being in another world.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

.... 200 people with vouchers expiring in the next week try to book a table at the restaurant (which is already booked out), and then think it is our fault that they cant get a table!! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Arobbo (Apr 11, 2011)

When it has taken you 4 [email protected]@dy times to tie a leader knot, it finally holds and when you are trimming the tags you cut your main line...... :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

When you have a argument with the wife about going fishing in the morning and then wake up to a howling gale.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

^They don't call her "Mother Nature" for nothing.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

scoman said:


> feelfree09 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate when people sit on 53km/hr in the RIGHT lane in a 60 zone. and they wonder why people speed to get around these bastards
> ...


Huh! You want to try driving a caravan.
I no longer sit on the speed limit as every time I do, cars overtake me, then slow down in front of me to the limit or just under, thus decreasing my safe stopping distance. The next car them overtakes and pulls into the same gap, then the next one and the next one......
I now believe it is safer for me to sit on 10kmh under the limit on most occasions.


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

You finnsh your perfectly tied running rig and forget he sinker


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

When you line up in the short line at maccas to discover the overweight bogan in front wearing see-through tights is buying food for her entire snotty nosed, barefoot, rat-tail and torn shirt wearing brood of 8...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

amulloway said:


> When you line up in the short line at maccas to discover the overweight bogan in front wearing see-through tights is buying food for her entire snotty nosed, barefoot, rat-tail and torn shirt wearing brood of 8...


Sorry about that, it was Whytee's birthday.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

It Rains. Which seems to be everytime I want to go fishing lately.

I think I have done something to upset the weather gods, maybe it was that forbidden pear I ate. :twisted:


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Arobbo said:


> When it has taken you 4 [email protected]@dy times to tie a leader knot, it finally holds and when you are trimming the tags you cut your main line...... :twisted:


I thought that only happend to me...


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

the missus car breaks down ( its the only one we have with roof racks), no yak fishing for a while


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

BigGee said:


> amulloway said:
> 
> 
> > When you line up in the short line at maccas to discover the overweight bogan in front wearing see-through tights is buying food for her entire snotty nosed, barefoot, rat-tail and torn shirt wearing brood of 8...
> ...


You're related to Lurlene?


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

When my wife says she has a headache ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

When I decide I could take some pills with my tea, put the pills in my mouth and then find the tea is too hot.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

patwah said:


> When I hear the term Hakuna Matata, you werent brought up speaking Swahili, you never will speak swahili and you cant even speak Swahili.
> 
> Shut the hell up and just say no worries, its not that hard.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

...it's Memorial Day w/e --the traditional kick-off of Summer in the US-- and Winter just won't f'n give up. Gale warning in the inner waters, cold rain falling and snow down to 1500m. WTF? This has been one strange Winter season, and it just keeps on giving! So much for any fishing plans on a long holiday. BAH!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I love it when I see a car with a "F^{% off, we're full" sticker, because it saves me having to wonder whether they're a dickhead.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What about the *'keep your distance sticker'*, the trouble is you had to drive really close to read it. :shock:

Or the* 'Baby On Board'*, ok so you have a baby on board but for god sake did you have to let it drive.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Had the perfect weekend plannded car packed and all the gear i needed ..then the weathers great in fact its excellent, flat, no wind and the fishing.....SUCKS..  .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

grinner said:


> mingle, even worse , i hate it when all the cars at a get together have these stickers,
> a very bad sign , usually followed by parents tales of little johnny winning the school 25 m dog paddle etc etc.


you can always do this to it


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

keza, i like your suggestion. indie, metho should get them off.

also hate it when you walk all the way to your campsite to cook tea and the missus has forgotten the matches










you go for a drive in your jeep and get sac wacked


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

grinner said:


> View attachment 2


now - that is a man - more courageous than me


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

i hate it when a sales bloke from a massive fishing tackle company starting with s, has carried on like a pork chop trying to sell you one product, then as soon as that company acquires another company he is seen on a magazine cover using the new gear. just goes to show that most of the crap we see on fishing related tv is 99% marketing and 1% relevant.


----------

